
HTTP/2 is easy, just turn it on… - robin_reala
https://medium.com/bbc-design-engineering/http-2-is-easy-just-turn-it-on-34baad2d1fb1
======
ewanm89
1) My server runs nginx on debian squeezy, even using the newer packages for
nginx from upstream, they are built against OpenSSL 1.0.1t matching the system
version which does not support APNL. So while I have HTTP/2 enabled, neither
Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome can negotiate to even know the protocol is
available for use.

2) HTTP2 forces TLS encryption and compression and several other things making
it a PITA to debug as one has to first extract the session keys, then decrypt
and decompress the data before one gets something readable. What's more
wireshark does not yet have the same level of support for piecing together
HTTP/2 as it does HTTP 1.1. And even after all that the data is still a binary
format.

